# how long is a jar of spag. sauce good for?



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

After I open a jar of spaghetti sauce, how long will it stay good in the fridge?

TIA!!


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

I've done this sometimes and it seems ok for 3 days. After that it either gets furry/green or I just get freaked about how long it's been in the fridge.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I tend towards the 3 day rule.
DH thinks it lasts for months after being opened.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkin* 
I tend towards the 3 day rule.
DH thinks it lasts for months after being opened.

Darn. I was hoping for at least a week!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Turn it upside down in the fridge - it will last longer.







Just be sure the lid is on tightly!

Dar


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've gone a week or more--my rule of thumb is, if there's a funny film of green or black, or it smells bad, then it goes. Otherwise it seems pretty good. I've also frozen the extra in a ziplock bag for future use when I'm pretty sure it won't get used.


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't really pay attention to how long it's been in there. I just make sure to check for fuzz or other yuckies when I open it. If I don't see any and it smells ok, I go ahead and use it. Nobody's gotten sick yet, and I've probably used sauce that was at least a month old.







:


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjsmama* 
I don't really pay attention to how long it's been in there. I just make sure to check for fuzz or other yuckies when I open it. If I don't see any and it smells ok, I go ahead and use it. Nobody's gotten sick yet, and I've probably used sauce that was at least a month old.







:









:


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

A couple weeks if it's upsidedown and in the far back of the fridge where it's the coldest.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Oh, gosh, I've used it after a few weeks, before. Tomatoes are acidic, which helps it keep longer. Just look for mold or anything else yucky.

I don't think homemade sauce lasts quite as long. About a week, tops.


----------



## kayleesmom (Dec 16, 2004)

wow i never thought of how long to keep it


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm afraid to use it after three or four days. Ours always goes bad really fast.

I've never tried turning it upside down. You can freeze it though. For small portions for the kids you can dollop it out onto wax paper, freeze the blobs individually, and then put them in a ziploc bag.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
I've also frozen the extra in a ziplock bag for future use when I'm pretty sure it won't get used.


----------



## zaphodsmommy (Oct 13, 2005)

How long it keeps also depends on if there are preservatives in it (some pre-made pasta sauces have lots of them). Homemade sauces easily seem to last two weeks and jarred organic sauces last at least a week.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

My dh made pasta for dinner the other night while I was taking a study night. I was wondering when he picked up a jar of pasta sauce because the last time I hadn't made pasta for at least a month. After finishing dinner I asked him when he had gone grocery shopping and he told me that he hadn't, he had used the open jar of sauce he found in the fridge. EASILY a month old...we were all fine.


----------

